# iOS 4.2 sur iPad moins réactif que 3.



## kriso (23 Novembre 2010)

Pour moi, oui.
Deplacement des fenêtres, un poil plus lent mais perceptible et génant...
La réctivité en général...
Et vous ?

iPad WiFi 16Go.


----------



## ikeke (23 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai rien remarqué de particulier pour le moment, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire vraiment de test hier. Je verrais ça ce soir, en espérant, que si baisse des perfs il devait y avoir, celle ci ne serait pas trop sensible.


----------



## Tiberius (23 Novembre 2010)

J'ai également constaté quelques ralentissements ou baisse de réactivité...
A voir à l'usage...


----------



## Le docteur (24 Novembre 2010)

Ca va faire comme pour l'iPhone 3GS : de temps à autre une latence le temps qu'il décharge un peu de mémoire vive... Et là avec des apps un peu plus lourd ça risque d'être plus sensible. Franchement ils ont déconné à ne pas mettre 512 MO. Là j'appelle ça se foutre du monde.


----------



## cameleone (25 Novembre 2010)

Et pourtant.. il semblerait qu'iOs 4.2.1 consomme moins de Ram...


----------



## iJapan (25 Novembre 2010)

Idem, il y a bel et bien des ralentissements.
Cependant je constate un autre problème: impossible de naviguer dans le choix de langue en utilisant la touche "langue" à partir du clavier pour iPad.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Novembre 2010)

Les bench montrent qu'IOS4 consomment moins de RAM dans des tâches données (et sans compter évidemment les applis ouvertes à côté).
Etant donné que cette version introduit le multitâche c'était quasiment vital de consommer autant RAM et si possible moins, vu que un paquet d'applis vont se retrouver chargée en même temps. 

Il ne faut pas confondre les performances de l'OS qui sont, dans l'absolu en légère amélioration sur telle ou telle tâche et les besoins en RAM qui augmentent forcément énormément par le fait de passer au multitâche.

Donc oui iOS4 est plus performant dans l'absolu, tout en pouvant devenir plus lent à l'usage.


----------



## kriso (26 Novembre 2010)

En tout cas pour moi, c'est clair quand je fais glisser une fenêtre après l'autre, il y a une hésitation, un petit temps d'arrêt qu'il n'y avait pas auparavant.


----------



## Esart (26 Novembre 2010)

kriso a dit:


> En tout cas pour moi, c'est clair quand je fais glisser une fenêtre après l'autre, il y a une hésitation, un petit temps d'arrêt qu'il n'y avait pas auparavant.




Ah ?
Parce que avant tu pouvais faire <<glisser des fenêtres>> Expliques nous un peu comment tu faisais avec IOS 3


----------



## kriso (27 Novembre 2010)

Esart a dit:


> Ah ?
> Parce que avant tu pouvais faire <<glisser des fenêtres>> Expliques nous un peu comment tu faisais avec IOS 3


 
Par glisser des fenêtres, j'entends qu'avec le doigt, si on fait un mouvement sur le bureau, on passe à la fenêtre suivante qui contient d'autres icônes par exemple.


----------



## salamander (27 Novembre 2010)

Je ne vois aucun ralentissement, ni temps d'arret en passant d'une page à l'autre sur le springboard.....pour tout le reste, je n'ai pas vu pour le moment d'incidence négative sur les performances générales, si ce n'est qu'à cause du multitâches, il faut veiller à ne pas laisser trop d'apps en même temps.


----------



## Tiberius (27 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai constaté des petites saccades dans l'animation lorsqu'on a fini de regarder un podcast vidéo et que le lecteur revient à la liste des podcasts..


----------



## pinkipou (27 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part, je n'ai constaté aucun ralentissement.


----------



## Cinema (27 Novembre 2010)

Pareil, aucun ralentissement les appli sont plus stable en l'occurrence Mail


----------



## MacSedik (28 Novembre 2010)

j'ai un petit ralentissement dans l'animation avec Folders (je compare avec l'iPhone 4...) mais sinon RAS. On en a beaucoup parlé à sa sortie, 256 Mo sur l'iPad c'est pas suffisant, j'aimerai pas avoir un iPhone 3G bis avec l'iOS 5


----------



## Mr Fon (28 Novembre 2010)

Pas de ralentissements constatés non plus, tout reste bien fluide, même le passage d'une page du Springboard à l'autre.
Seuls les applis non optimisés IOS 4.2 et multitâche ralentissent un peu voire plantent carrément, les prochaines mises à jours de ces applis règleront très probablement cela.

 Pour ceux qui observent certaines "lenteurs", un petit redémarrage de la bête de temps en temps pourrait peut être faire du bien, à voir.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour depuis la màj en 4.2.1 je constate des ralentissements fréquents lors de la fermeture des applis. L'effet de transition habituel disparait et on se retrouve sur le springboard de manière brutale, preuve que l'OS rame un chouia. Sinon rien de plus mis a part les fermetures intempestives sans doute dues au déchargement de ram mais bon j'ai le même pb sur l'i4. Ah si il y a aussi le dictionnaire intégré que je trouve un peu à la ramasse comparé à l'ancien.


----------



## MacSedik (28 Novembre 2010)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Bonjour depuis la màj en 4.2.1 je constate des ralentissements fréquents lors de la fermeture des applis. L'effet de transition habituel disparait et on se retrouve sur le springboard de manière brutale, preuve que l'OS rame un chouia. Sinon rien de plus mis a part les fermetures intempestives sans doute dues au déchargement de ram mais bon j'ai le même pb sur l'i4. *Ah si il y a aussi le dictionnaire intégré que je trouve un peu à la ramasse comparé à l'ancien.*



J'ai oublié ce point aussi, la correction automatique en français, n'est pas optimisée comme ils disent.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Novembre 2010)

Elle n'est pas seulement pas optimisée ... elle est québecoise ...


----------



## chti (28 Novembre 2010)

J'ai quelques soucis avec le multipoint : parfois cela ne fonctionne pas, et c'est systématique sur un site, où je ne parviens plus à utiliser les boutons d'identification....


----------



## Le docteur (28 Novembre 2010)

Personnellement j'ai fait une "restauration" pour remettre tout à plat.
J'avais eu pas mal de problèmes avec mon iPhone quand j'avais fait une simple mise à jour vers iOS4, et des problèmes de ce genre. Du coup j'ai fait direct une "clean install" sur l'iPad.


----------



## kriso (29 Novembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai fait une "restauration" pour remettre tout à plat.
> J'avais eu pas mal de problèmes avec mon iPhone quand j'avais fait une simple mise à jour vers iOS4, et des problèmes de ce genre. Du coup j'ai fait direct une "clean install" sur l'iPad.



Tu pourrais nous dire en quoi ça consiste une "clean install" sur un iPad ?
C'est la restauration dans iTunes ?


----------



## MacSedik (29 Novembre 2010)

une clean install ça consiste à restaurer l'iPad avec ces paramètres d'usines. après tu remets ta musique, tes vidéos et les appli d'après tes sauvegardes.


----------



## garodelem (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique car tout nouveau ici.
Simplement pour vous idre que depuis la mise à jour de mon Ipad en 4.2 je suis dans l'impossibilité de bloquer mon écran à l'horizontal ou vertical car le bouton qui le permettait est devenu le bouton pour rendre muet le Ipad. En écrivant ce post je viens de m'appercevoir que maintenant la manip du blocage de l'écran est identique au iphone 4 c'est à dire double clic sur Home.
Désolé pour le dérangement mais si toutefois ca pouvait éclairer certain novice comme moi ce post aura servit à qulquechose. :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 159332 (29 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part, je ne constate pas de ralentissement mais plutôt quelques saccades très légères au moment de la fermeture d'une application. Par contre le passage d'une application à l'autre est fluide tout comme le reste du logiciel. 
Pas non plus de véritable impact sur la batterie, le système du multitache semble assez bien fait même si je trouve qu'il faudrait une façon plus ergonomique pour y accéder. Avec la taille de l'écran, le petit bouton m'énerve un peu... (mais ça c'est un autre sujet)


----------

